# Dbol & Clen



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi guys, me again

I love using dbol. it really works for me and im happy on it till i grow the balls to start the pins :huh:

The only thing i dont like is the water rention i get esp around my gut, i have to diet for ages to drop it off, although i have found clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off helps, alot!

with dbol being a bulking based aas. and clen beign used for cutting, would they cancel each other if i was to take both at the same time. logic tells me it would be pointless for me to do this. however it thought id ask the question on here as you lot have never failed me yet. :thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

listen to your logic lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It will put water on most probably, but that's down to aromatisation for which you can run an AI, or maybe run turanabol instead.

Diet also contributes to water retention - too many carbs basically.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

turanabol?

whats the basics on that then?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dianabol that won't aromatise.

Gains probably won't be as good, but should help you stay leaner with no water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

It is all about diet mate i have seen guys get leaner using dbol.

Do your heart a favour and leave clen alone.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

bump ^^^ Agree with con

Diet wil be the deciding factor, cut out sodium, processed food, drink min 2-3 litres a day and I would be surpised if you help much water.

Other than that consider running 0.5mg Armidex AI everyday to help.....

What dosage you running DBol at?


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry m8, didn't see that bit??

Great minds think alike then.. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Isnt that what I said!!!! :huh:


 If you havent noticed most guys will agree with a common idea thus posts will look similar:thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Con said:


> It is all about diet mate i have seen guys get leaner using dbol.
> 
> Do your heart a favour and leave clen alone.


I take it from this that your coach won't be having you running any clen for your comp prep then! Only I have seen him say he uses it himself.

Any idea what you will be using nearer to the show, apart from diet and cardio?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

as for dosage question

50mg a day. iv done 80mg a dy but been told from ppl who use it alot say anymor that 50mg is a waste, is this true ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> I take it from this that your coach won't be having you running any clen for your comp prep then! Only I have seen him say he uses it himself.
> 
> Any idea what you will be using nearer to the show, apart from diet and cardio?


 I am not aware of what Paul reccomends for all his clients mate.

I personally dont like clen and would not take it ever again i do have t3 and t4 both of which i am sure will be used My heart rate is fast enough on gear and my body weight as it is....

Last time i dieted i got fairly lean and used only a very low dose of t3, i dont believe there is a need for clen.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Dave i have read GHS taking 75mg ed of dbol and think dutchscott has took 100mg plus of dbol a day, ask the experienced guys who have took such high doses on their take on how many mg of dbol.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Con said:


> I am not aware of what Paul reccomends for all his clients mate.
> 
> I personally dont like clen and would not take it ever again i do have t3 and t4 both of which i am sure will be used My heart rate is fast enough on gear and my body weight as it is....
> 
> Last time i dieted i got fairly lean and used only a very low dose of t3, i dont believe there is a need for clen.


I getcha. I have some sitting waiting to be used but am a little dubious of running it.

My problem is shifting the stubborn brown fat around the love handles and that is all I would use it for, but when you're not running any gear to hold onto muscle when dieting, muscle loss is a concern when rinsing cardio too.

Not something you have to worry about though :thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im starting a summer cut in april time will be running tbol at 75mg ed for 8weeks and thinking of using clen 2 on 2 off and also t3, not sure on how to much t3 to take and how long for as never used it before?

What you think con or anyone else with experience? A

lso do you think adding 50mg proviron would be worth while?


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

DaveI said:


> as for dosage question
> 
> 50mg a day. iv done 80mg a dy but been told from ppl who use it alot say anymor that 50mg is a waste, is this true ?


I wouldn't say it's a waste, you just have to consider the pros/cons, as the dosage increases you may experience more sides, usually in the form of back pumps etc...

Everyone reacts differently I guess, but if you are gaining well off 50mg I wouldn't change it IMO...

I think others have mentioned it already, but I think you may be better adding an injectable once a week, Test E etc, Jabbing ain't so bad tbh if you follow the correct protocol..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

again another thread with misconceptions from inexperienced guys throwing advice around.

once again,THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A BULKING AND CUTTING STEROID!!!!!!

its your diet that dictates how you look,if that werent the case then why would guys like myself use it whilst precontest at a dose of 95mg a day in my case?

of course you can use clen and dbol together,no they wont 'cross each other out' if anything the clen combined with good diet will prevent you from putting on so much sh1te.

and btw,if you have to diet for weeks after you finish a cycle of dbol to remove the 'water' from your waist then it aint water buddy,its plain old fat,water dissapears in days


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

weeman said:


> and btw,if you have to diet for weeks after you finish a cycle of dbol to remove the 'water' from your waist then it aint water buddy,its plain old fat,water dissapears in days


Or after a night on the ****


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

weeman said:


> again another thread with misconceptions from inexperienced guys throwing advice around.
> 
> once again,THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A BULKING AND CUTTING STEROID!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate. You beat me to it.

Your diet dictates the way your physique looks.. Losing water weight is EASY and can be achieved in a very short space of time. This would therefore indicate (as said above) that it's not water you're gaining on your mid section. ALSO.. You don't need to use clen, I personally feel that your diet isn't very good to be honest and you're expecting the drugs to do the work for you. Throw in a little cardio, clean your diet up and you will have no need for clen.. I would never use a drug like clen unless competing where my diet is 100%.

You have fallen into the trap mate.. Rely on your diet instead of the compounds.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Or after a night on the ****


So true, I always wake up with abs after a night out LOL!


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

I am wondering about what the potential successes of using dbol for someone precontest. Thoughts.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Bump


----------

